# ISO Spanish Rice



## Constance (Sep 3, 2006)

My son's fiancee, who is from Mexico City, is making fahitas for us tonight. But she says she is no good at Spanish Rice, and I told her I'd make some. I've fixed it before, but not for a while, and since she's Mexican, I want to make sure it's just right. 
I found this at recipe source...wonder what suggestions you all have???

http://www.recipesource.com/text/fgv/rice/recipe3.txt


----------



## Shunka (Sep 3, 2006)

The recipe is not bad at all. I do tend to use one of the Rotel's tomatoes and chiles rather than stewed tomatoes. And you could use a bit of chicken broth if you want, too.


----------



## Constance (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks, Shunka. I was hoping you would answer.
I have both of those items in the pantry, and will take your suggestion.


----------



## Shunka (Sep 3, 2006)

The stewed tomatoes are good to go with the Rotel's if you want it more tomato-y (is there such a word, lol!). I never make it the same way twice in a row, always play around with the seasonings. Bad thing if someone wants the recipe.


----------



## Constance (Sep 3, 2006)

I know what you mean. A lot of times it depends on what I have on hand in the fridge and pantry. Sometimes when I get a really good scald on something, I'll write it down so I can remember what I did last time.


----------



## Shunka (Sep 3, 2006)

Good to see that someone else says "get a good scald" like I do!!! Grew up with that expression along with something being "larrupping."


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 3, 2006)

I think I just got a dinner idea!  

larrupping???  I can't even guess - do tell


----------



## Shunka (Sep 3, 2006)

According to the way my grandparents used it, it means beyond all things wonderful.


----------



## Constance (Sep 3, 2006)

Shunka, Melissa called her mamma and got instructions, so she's taken over the job. The aromas coming from her pan are amazing. 
They've got the special fahita meat ready to grill, and Chris is making Pico de Gallo to go with. They also brought tortillas from a place that makes only tortillas. 
AND we have avacados for guacamole.


----------



## Shunka (Sep 3, 2006)

That sounds sooo very good!!  See if she will share her recipe for her Spanish rice, pretty please. I like seeing how other people make it. Now you got me deciding to make tortillas instead of cornbread to go with my chili tonight!!  Enjoy your supper!!!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 3, 2006)

I'd also suggest ( _very quietly, shhh_..) that Spanish Rice only exists outside Spain...

Having said that -  cook your long grain rice until almost done. Remove and drain. 
Fry up some dried chorizo, a few shrimp, a good dose of chopped bell peppers, some halved green olives, some Spanish Paprika, a few cubes of zucchini, and add a little toasted saffron towards the end with a splash of dry sherry.


----------



## Shunka (Sep 3, 2006)

You are so right, Clive!!! I usually don't use the saffron and sherry but it tastes so very good!!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 4, 2006)

Shunka said:
			
		

> You are so right, Clive!!! I usually don't use the saffron and sherry but it tastes so very good!!


 
And a little goes a long way!


----------



## Constance (Sep 4, 2006)

cliveb said:
			
		

> I'd also suggest ( _very quietly, shhh_..) that Spanish Rice only exists outside Spain...
> 
> Having said that -  cook your long grain rice until almost done. Remove and drain.
> Fry up some dried chorizo, a few shrimp, a good dose of chopped bell peppers, some halved green olives, some Spanish Paprika, a few cubes of zucchini, and add a little toasted saffron towards the end with a splash of dry sherry.



Clive, at what point do you put the rice and chorizo mixture together? This is one I'm going to cook SOON! I'll have to substitute something for the chorizo, though...will Eckrich smoked sausage work? Or should I use something like a hot bulk pork sausage?


----------

